# Macbook Pro vs PC Laptop?? I need help on my next computer..



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

I know this is the endless debate but I'm seriously considering getting a Macbook Pro 15" this year but want to make sure I'm making the best choice.  I've been a PC user for years and use PC's in the industry I work in.  I know they Apple has MS Office now so there won't be much of a compatibility issue with docs I need to work on from home, but I have an HP laptop at my disposal also.  The biggest issue I have is my PC laptops tend to last around 3 or so years.  I do not let my kids play on them and I always have a virus protection installed, but 1 last year got some virus that completely messed up the hard drive.  My nieces and nephew were doing an Apple sales pitch on me over Christmas and now I'm really thinking about it.  The other negative factor is that I will be spending around $2400+ or - for the one I'm looking at.  Any words of wisdom??


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

$2400 seems high for a MBP.  But then again, I haven't looked at them lately.  I bought a MBP and made the switch just over four years ago and my MBP is stlll going strong.  I just replaced the battery for the first time.  (Well, it was replace once on them due to a recall and then I just bought one).  I got way more starts out of mine than is normal.  I love the Mac.  I replaced the hardrive this year as I ran out of room and I should add some extra RAM in order to upgrade to Lion.  I did upgrade one already to Snow Leopard.  Ihighly recommend you buy the Mac.  My IT guy told me 2 to 3 years on a Windows laptop--that's all they are built for.  I have never really had to get it repaired; it doesn't freeze much either.  My only issue, though, is I do get the rainbow ball a lot and that end up freezing it more lately.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

All the Mac enablers I know have had theirs for more than 6 years, and according to them, they run like brand new. I absolutely love my Macbook Pro, and I'm really glad I was convinced into spending more to get this baby. I know that I will never go back to PCs and plan on purchasing Apple computer products from now on. I could go on a huge spiel, but I'm sure you already have people for that.  Good luck on your decision!


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

How are you spending $2,400?!


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Annie said:


> How are you spending $2,400?!


Actually, it would be more than that...I didn't want to scare people...LOL

I'm looking at upgrading to 8GB of RAM, 2.5GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7, 750GB Serial ATA Drive @ 7200 rpm and possibly the MacBook Pro 15-inch Hi-Res Antiglare Widescreen Display...OUCH this will hurt the pocketbook for sure if I go for it...I figure if I do, "go big or go home" LOL


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Well, if that's your approach, then I guess, why not? Why do you need so much RAM? I understand a bigger hard drive.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Annie said:


> Well, if that's your approach, then I guess, why not? Why do you need so much RAM? I understand a bigger hard drive.


If you must know...Editing and multi-media presentations to name a few of the reasons for more RAM...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am glad to see this thread. I am in the same dilemma. I started with Mac and during those time I spent about $20,000 including laser printer etc.  I also bought the Mac and PC combined for about $4000. That operating system was so complicated that it gave all the troubles in the world and Mac was dead till Steve Jobs came back. Leaving Mac was breaking a love affair for me and thought will never come back to Mac. But it is not good to say never. Now I am thinking of coming back?

I use Sony Vaio. This is my second with them and it lasts me way more than 3 years. But I am itching to buy my next computer and everyone like this thread is recommending MacBook. More than anything else, my question is if I will be able to use all my PC files on Mac. Isn't Mac msOffice different than PC msOffice??


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I was visiting with kids over the holidays. I have always been a PC person, but I fell in love with their Macs. Next time.......


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

From what I know/have heard about Macs is that they are great for media purposes and have great security. But I feel as though they can be overpriced for what you get. Also for your uses I'd say get a PC. A computer lasting 3-5 years is pretty good if you think about, because eventually you're going to have to update anyways. If I were you I would get a PC with security, like what you have been doing. Any extra specs you want, just look up the brand and model to be sure it has all the features/specs! Hope this helps!


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

For the same money you buy a mac you can buy a more powerful PC version including spare parts and you're left money to go on a mini cruise through the Caribbean.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

SheenahFreitas said:


> From what I know/have heard about Macs is that they are great for media purposes and have great security. But I feel as though they can be overpriced for what you get. Also for your uses I'd say get a PC. A computer lasting 3-5 years is pretty good if you think about, because eventually you're going to have to update anyways. If I were you I would get a PC with security, like what you have been doing. Any extra specs you want, just look up the brand and model to be sure it has all the features/specs! Hope this helps!


That's the thing... Windows updates WAY too often for my taste. Macs do pretty well without updates. I updated to Lion because, heck, it was $30, not the hundreds you pay for a new operating system with Windows. I thought I would never leave PC, but I'm glad I did. If you can build your own PC computer, then go for it! I just want a computer that will last me and get my money's worth out of it. Before I opted for my MBP, I was going to get the Sony Vaio. I changed last minute and have never regretted my decision since. Really, you can sit here and argue both sides forever, but at some point, you'll need a computer.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We switched over from Windows to Mac almost 4 years ago and never looked back.  DH was a diehard Windows guy, but got tired of fighting Windows programs for digitizing our family videos.  Got an iMac to give it a try for that - and it quickly became our main computer.  Even DH's 3-year-old MBP is still running great - I used it for a bit when I thought my Air was crapping out on me - turned out it was just that Lion was a bit much for it.  DH got it running Snow Leopard again and the Air is running great again.  And his old MBP is still our back-up laptop.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I just replaced my 7 year old MacBook last month - with a new Mac  (this time I went with the iMac/iPad combo). The only reason I replaced my MacBook is that I had gotten the lowest tech specs 7 years ago, and simply couldn't update anymore, and my MacBook wouldn't recognize my toys (iPhone, iPod, iPad). And it was getting slow. But apart from that, it was still working very nicely, and never froze or anything on me. I don't think I'll ever have a PC at home - I have one at work, but it's ok because I also have an IT guy to call when the


Spoiler



sh*t hits the fan


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so not techie.  February 5, 1910, I made the switch -- PC to MAC(Book Pro).  Best thing I ever did.  And I love AppleCare.  Yes, it costs, but it's worth it to me for the good phone tech support.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't have any experience with Macbook pros, but we use iMacs at work and I have NEVER had so much trouble with a computer. My main issues are:

-When something breaks in it, it looks like you just have to buy a new one. The wireless stopped working in one of ours and you can't just open it up and replace the part like you would with a PC (I am so not technologically proficient and even I can replace a wireless card in a PC).

-ALL the mouse wheels are broken, that little ball does not hold up.

-You can't right click! That means instead of right clicking on something and getting all the options, you have to navigate through menus until you find the option you want.

-I've had so much trouble with programs crashing, especially browsers.

-It took me TWENTY MINUTES yesterday to set up the printer to use (and I had step-by-step instructions...but there were a lot of them). Windows automates most of that process.

-The windows don't quickly snap to the sides to have 2 open side-by-side. I constantly have 2 windows open and I hate always resizing them to make them fit nicely (especially since I open and close a lot of windows).

I'm sure it would get easier to use them if I kept at it, but I definitely don't understand the argument that they're easier to use, don't crash as often, and don't break as quickly (these computers are only a couple of years old). My experience has been terrible and while I'm sure everyone has a different experience, I don't think anyone should assume that all the great things people say about Macs are true. The transition can be very aggravating.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Jessica Billings said:


> -You can't right click! That means instead of right clicking on something and getting all the options, you have to navigate through menus until you find the option you want.


You can right click all you want to if you get a two-button mouse. Then everything works pretty much like Windows.

Mike


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> You can right click all you want to if you get a two-button mouse. Then everything works pretty much like Windows.
> 
> Mike


I was gonna say - I know I'm right-clicking!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to know! The ones we have at work are all the same - one button and a spinny wheel that doesn't really work.  I'm guessing that's the mouse that came with all the imacs.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> Good to know! The ones we have at work are all the same - one button and a spinny wheel that doesn't really work.  I'm guessing that's the mouse that comes with the imacs.


You can right click on those too - my old mac mouse, which was exactly as you describe (and was bought in 2006) did, so I'm positive your 2 year old ones do too: you just need to set it up for that: go into system preferences, choose the mouse, and select enable right click. And voila! 

Hope it helps you enjoy it a bit more


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

You should upgrade the ram yourself and save some money. All computer companies overcharge for ram.

I like my Mac after years of only wanting a PC. Only problem I have is that I can't game on it because most games are PC only.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

pitbullandfire said:


> I know they Apple has MS Office now so there won't be much of a compatibility issue with docs I need to work on from home, but I have an HP laptop at my disposal also. The biggest issue I have is my PC laptops tend to last around 3 or so years.?


My Mac laptops tend to last a lot longer than three years... I generally get a new one to get a faster processor, not because of any hardware failure or wearing out. I recently gave my 2002 iBook to my brother. It still works great (but not really fast, as 500mHz), and it was my main computer for years. I even still have my 1994 Mac laptop, but it doesn't get used, as the upgraded processor speed is something like 100mHz (and the battery is dead, dead, dead).

As far as having MS Office "now", Word and Excel have pretty much always been on the Mac. They were both Mac graphical apps back in 1984 when they were still character-based apps on the PC (before Windows even existed). MS Access (the database) isn't ever going to be available on the Mac because A.) it's written in assembly language, so would have to be done from scratch, and B.) there's not much point in having it on the Mac, Filemaker Pro is already there.

Mike


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

I own a Mac Book Pro and a Mac Book Air.

I use them both as true laptops.

The Mac Book Pro gets HOT - really hot.

The Mac Book Air does not.

I love Mac.  

Sheila


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Jessica Billings said:


> Good to know! The ones we have at work are all the same - one button and a spinny wheel that doesn't really work.  I'm guessing that's the mouse that came with all the imacs.


Every mouse I've ever gotten with a Mac is still in the packaging. I use my trusty Logitech scroll-wheel two-button mouse. It's not even cordless (although I'm thinking of changing that).  

Mike


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Neo said:


> You can right click on those too - my old mac mouse, which was exactly as you describe (and was bought in 2006) did, so I'm positive your 2 year old ones do too: you just need to set it up for that: go into system preferences, choose the mouse, and select enable right click. And voila!
> 
> Hope it helps you enjoy it a bit more


I am definitely trying that next time I go into work!! Thank you!


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

_Sheila_ said:


> The Mac Book Pro gets HOT - really hot.


Is this normal? Do you need one of those under the laptop fan bases?


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessica Billings said:


> I am definitely trying that next time I go into work!! Thank you!


If that does not work for some reason, or you are temporarily on a machine that does not have the settings set to enable right clicking, you can also get the right click effect by holding down the CTRL key on the keyboard while clicking.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Mike, I predict you will _love_ a cordless mouse. I have a partners' desk in my home office (think TV show "The Nanny", same style and size desk, huge....lol) and I've had a Logitech cordless for several years. I'm changing from PC to Mac soon and that's one of the first questions I asked, can I use a Logitech cordless mouse and keyboard.


Ah but *Cobbie*, I predict that you will just LOVE the Mac Magic Mouse


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Neo said:


> Ah but *Cobbie*, I predict that you will just LOVE the Mac Magic Mouse


That Mac Magic Mouse looks AWESOME!!!!


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Once you go MAC you never go back.


That is all.  Carry on.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

tinytoy said:


> Once you go MAC you never go back.
> 
> That is all. Carry on.


ROFL LMAO


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

pitbullandfire said:


> Is this normal? Do you need one of those under the laptop fan bases?


My MacBook (not MacBook Pro) gets warm, but not hot. This might be a side effect of having a polycarbonate case instead of aluminum.

At home, I've always used a sheet of masonite cut to the size of the computer with some spacers I got at a hardware store at each corner. It gives the computer about a quarter of an inch of air space beneath.

Mike


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

SheenahFreitas said:


> A computer lasting 3-5 years is pretty good if you think about, because eventually you're going to have to update anyways. ...


Mine had been lasting longer than that. I normally buy Sony laptop and one of the first computers I had was Gateway. It never broke, I upgraded many times and then it was too outdated to use anymore. But was functioning when I got rid off. I do use security. I don't think there is age limit. How much it varies from brand to brand, I don't know.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> LOL....if you insist.......and only if I can combine it with a wireless keyboard that has a 10-key.


Of course you can!!! Apple also offers such a keyboard


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

pitbullandfire said:


> Is this normal? Do you need one of those under the laptop fan bases?


According to Apple's webpages - the bottom is supposed to get warm. It is normal.

According to my experience, the experience of friends, and their forums -- it gets HOT. If it is working hard - it gets very hot.

YMMV 

Sheila


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

_Sheila_ said:


> According to Apple's webpages - the bottom is supposed to get warm. It is normal.
> 
> According to my experience, the experience of friends, and their forums -- it gets HOT. If it is working hard - it gets very hot.
> 
> ...


I have never heard that it gets that hot. It may be the surface that it's on. The only times that mine ever gets particularly warm is when I have a bunch of things going on at once (ripping CDs, while downloading stuff on iTunes, updating software, etc.). I wonder if it has to do with how much RAM you have, when it starts to overheat.


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

Annie said:


> I have never heard that it gets that hot. It may be the surface that it's on. The only times that mine ever gets particularly warm is when I have a bunch of things going on at once (ripping CDs, while downloading stuff on iTunes, updating software, etc.). I wonder if it has to do with how much RAM you have, when it starts to overheat.


Mine is fully loaded.

If you do a google search for problems with mac book pro getting hot -- you'll find lots of people with the same problem.

Sheila


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Jessica Billings said:


> I am definitely trying that next time I go into work!! Thank you!


Actually, it's called Secondary Button, not Enable Right Click.

>System Preferences>Mouse>Secondary Button. Voila!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm a Mac user for about 12 years.  Never looked back.  The only Mac laptop I've used is a MacAir and I love it.  (At home I've had iMacs and now a MacPro.)  I find Macs to be remarkably intuitive and easy to use.  I'm surprised to hear someone had issues setting up a printer!  Every printer I've ever had to set up (whether at home or at work on my Air) has literally been automatic.  It just recognizes them and knows they're there.  With Windows you have to go and start installing printers.  Everything with Windows/PCs just seems so complicated.  Hate it!  (My first computer ever was  a PC.  Back in the day when a 1 GB hard drive was normal!   )  But switching to Mac was the best switch I ever made and I've never looked back.

I've also switched my parents to a Mac.  My sister and I bought them a PC laptop for use at home (just basic internet, skyping, e-mail, etc.)  And ugh, awful.  After 2 years of use it moved slower than molasses, crashed, did things I constantly had to fix (my sister is in Phoenix, I and the parental units are in NYC.)  It was just so painful to be dealing with it.  And the constant viruses and windows popping up and oh lord.  I finally had a nervous breakdown trying to deal with the Dell laptop and bought my parents a refurbished Air (a little cheaper from the Apple store, but really brand new and with AppleCare, not an issue.)  Now all is good.

The one issue that one can not argue against is Apple's price point.  They are premium priced.  To me the cost is worth the product - I do consider them premium products.  But it's an issue for sure.

Incidentally, a friend of mine had his Mac laptop for so long that when he wanted to replace the battery he was told his model was so antiquated they didn't even make the battery anymore.  (It had to have been more than 7 years old.)  He just finally replaced it with a new one.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

_Sheila_ said:


> Mine is fully loaded.
> 
> If you do a google search for problems with mac book pro getting hot -- you'll find lots of people with the same problem.
> 
> Sheila


What do you mean by "fully loaded?" I would hope that you don't have a partially loaded RAM.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

DYB said:


> The one issue that one can not argue against is Apple's price point. They are premium priced. To me the cost is worth the product - I do consider them premium products. But it's an issue for sure.


I agree with you 100%. I've always loved that the aluminum body of the Macbook Pro seems so sturdy versus the hard plastic on most (if not all) Windows laptops.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> The one issue that one can not argue against is Apple's price point. They are premium priced. To me the cost is worth the product - I do consider them premium products. But it's an issue for sure.


Overall, though, I think that the price difference is less than it appears on the surface. Macs tend to come with some programs pre-installed that Windows units don't come with - or if you need it and don't have it, the Mac software is less expensive, and the upgrades are less expensive, than Windows. So if you get down into the nitty gritty and make sure you're really comparing apples to apples (so to speak) the price difference can be less than you think.

There's an analysis here - it's over a year old but it was the newest I saw with a quick google: http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Is-The-Apple-Tax-Real-Mac-vs-PC-Pricing-Compared/ - it ultimately says that when you compare oranges to oranges (just to be fair!) the "Apple Tax" is $50-$150 - not that much over the life of a computer.

"In the end, we found each Apple machine to cost more than a similarly equipped PC counterpart, with the baseline Mac Pro being the exception. Usually the delta is around $50 to $150, and even that can be mitigated by using an educational discount or otherwise finding a deal from one of the many Mac e-tailers out there. Furthermore, each new Mac comes with $99 off of a printer, and there actually is a $99 printer you can select; so, if you need a new printer, that's an imputed $99 total system savings." (And I'd add that you can save that much by buying refurbished from Apple - that's how I got my Air, saved $100 I think.)

And if you have multiple people using a computer, especially kids/teens, there's the virus factor. I've got a friend who's had her computer in the shop I-don't-know-how-many times - I told her for the cost of all those trips, she could've had a Mac and not had all that down time w/no computer.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

DYB said:


> (My first computer ever was a PC. Back in the day when a 1 GB hard drive was normal!  )


Topic drift, but:

The first hard drive I got with a computer was a whopping 20 megabytes (yes, megabytes, not gigabytes). I could have cheaped it out and got the 10 megabyte one. 

Mike


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Topic drift, but:
> 
> The first hard drive I got with a computer was a whopping 20 megabytes (yes, megabytes, not gigabytes). I could have cheaped it out and got the 10 megabyte one.
> 
> Mike


And probably thought "What do I need with all that space??" It's amazing to realize how far things have come.


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

Annie said:


> What do you mean by "fully loaded?" I would hope that you don't have a partially loaded RAM.


I mean that I upgraded everything to the fullest offered.

Sheila


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

DYB said:


> I find Macs to be remarkably intuitive and easy to use. I'm surprised to hear someone had issues setting up a printer! Every printer I've ever had to set up (whether at home or at work on my Air) has literally been automatic. It just recognizes them and knows they're there. With Windows you have to go and start installing printers.


I've never had to install a printer in Windows, but these were the instructions to set up a printer on the mac (I copy and pasted):

1. Download the attached file, double-click it to unzip it, and
double-click to run the installer. You will need an administrator
account/password to do this.

2. Go to the Apple menu, to System Preferences.

3. Choose Print & Fax.

4. (Optional) Click on the old printer(s) in the list and then use the
minus button to delete them.

5. Click the plus button to add a new printer.

6. Make sure that IP is selected at the very top (not Default, Fax, or Windows).

7. Make sure that Protocol is set to Line Printer Daemon - LPD.

8. In the Address box, put printer.office.companyname.com

9. Give the printer a meaningful (to you) name in the Name box.

10. Go to the Print Using selector and choose Select Printer Software.

11. In the popup window, in the search field (with the magnifying
glass), typing 9970 should leave you with only one choice: Brother
MFC-9970CDW BR-Script3. Select that one and click OK.

12. Click Add.

13. In the popup, click Continue.

And even after all that, it still didn't work and I had to get Mr. IT guy to fix it. It surprised me because I thought that was one of the selling points of a mac - to be intuitive. With Windows, I just search for the printer, it finds it automatically, installs the drivers, and everything is ready to go. 

Edit: I should clarify. I am NOT saying Windows is better and no one should buy a mac (although I would never buy one). In my personal experience, I haven't found macs to be easier to use at all, but maybe that's because I'm so used to Windows, or I've simply had an unusual experience. I'd recommend anyone thinking about getting a mac to try and use it first and see how you like it and don't assume it's going to be super intuitive, just because other people find it that way. There are going to be pros and cons with each OS and for me, the cons of a mac far outweigh the pros, but that's not necessarily true for everyone.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Overall, though, I think that the price difference is less than it appears on the surface. Macs tend to come with some programs pre-installed that Windows units don't come with - or if you need it and don't have it, the Mac software is less expensive, and the upgrades are less expensive, than Windows. So if you get down into the nitty gritty and make sure you're really comparing apples to apples (so to speak) the price difference can be less than you think.
> 
> There's an analysis here - it's over a year old but it was the newest I saw with a quick google: http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Is-The-Apple-Tax-Real-Mac-vs-PC-Pricing-Compared/ - it ultimately says that when you compare oranges to oranges (just to be fair!) the "Apple Tax" is $50-$150 - not that much over the life of a computer.
> 
> ...


Fascinating! I've never thought of it that way, but I guess it's true. Macs do come preloaded with a lot of software that need to be bought separately on PCs. Heck, Apple could have made a fortune selling iTunes. (I know, they're selling tunes in iTunes. Smart move.)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Jessy said:


> I've never had to install a printer in Windows, but these were the instructions to set up a printer on the mac (I copy and pasted):
> 
> 1. Download the attached file, double-click it to unzip it, and
> double-click to run the installer. You will need an administrator
> ...


Wow, that is a crazy list of instructions! I've never ever had to do that. First time I go to Print an item - and it tells me to pick which printer it wants me to use as the default. And 99% of the time the printer is right there in the menu. One time a printer at work didn't show up and all I had to do was Add Printer, type in the printer's IP address - voila. Don't know why you had to jump through so many hoops!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DYB said:


> Wow, that is a crazy list of instructions! I've never ever had to do that. First time I go to Print an item - and it tells me to pick which printer it wants me to use as the default. And 99% of the time the printer is right there in the menu. One time a printer at work didn't show up and all I had to do was Add Printer, type in the printer's IP address - voila. Don't know why you had to jump through so many hoops!


Me either. In fact DH just did a total wipe of the hard drive on my Air - it's a couple of years old, and was the low-end model when I got it, and the Lion OS was just a bit much for it. It was slow, glitchy, just not a good fit. The only way he could figure to get back to Snow Leopard (which had been just fine for me) was to just wipe the hard drive and hope that Snow Leopard would re-install. And it did, and things are much better on my precious "Snow White" now. (So named because of her decal.)

At any rate, my point (and I do have one  ) is that when we did that, the first time I went to print something wirelessly I thought "Oh crap, gonna have to do the printer thing again!" and held my breath because DH, my personal IT guy, was at work. But when I hit "Print", darling Snow White went out, found the printer, did her thing installing it, and it printed. All I had to do was say OK when she asked me to verify I wanted to do the installation. Jessy - maybe your IT guy wrote up those directions for job security?? 

What drives DH nuts when something goes wrong on my netbook (which I got thinking I didn't want to pay the "Apple Tax" for the Air ) is having to go find the drivers for a printer, or wifi, or whatever has gone wonky. And he's a smart guy on computers - when he was still a PC/Windows guy he built his own computers, loved troubleshooting them. Eventually he got tired of that, and just wanted the darned things to work without all that troubleshooting. We keep the netbook for those increasingly rare programs that require Windows. But it's about the only time I bust out the netbook.

And here's why I call my Air "Snow White" - I have the same decal on my iPhone. It was just too perfect...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Changing from one to the other is almost like breaking love affair and starting a new life. So the lesson. Keep using whatever you have unless there is a compelling reason to change it.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Meemo said:


> And here's why I call my Air "Snow White" - I have the same decal on my iPhone. It was just too perfect...


Perfect! I love it.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Jessy - maybe your IT guy wrote up those directions for job security??


Hahaha, anything is possible, although technically he's the lead editor of the writing team and just doubles as an IT guy because he's good with computers.  I love your decal, super cute!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I got a Chromebooks in 2011 and I love it.  Move to the cloud!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

T'is true!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

_Sheila_ said:


> According to Apple's webpages - the bottom is supposed to get warm. It is normal.
> 
> According to my experience, the experience of friends, and their forums -- it gets HOT. If it is working hard - it gets very hot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Unless you need cutting edge technology to make a living (a word processor is not cutting edge technology), there's no reason for you to spend $2400 on a laptop. Macs are great; I love them, and I would definitely purchase one if I had money to burn. But you're paying a premium for the brand, for the aesthetics, and in the grand scheme of things you're not getting that much computer for your money.

My advice would be to get an Asus in the $600-$1000 range. They are reliable, powerful, and overall great machines. Stay away from HPs at all cost, especially since you and computers don't seem to get along too well.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

DYB said:


> Wow, that is a crazy list of instructions! I've never ever had to do that. First time I go to Print an item - and it tells me to pick which printer it wants me to use as the default. And 99% of the time the printer is right there in the menu. One time a printer at work didn't show up and all I had to do was Add Printer, type in the printer's IP address - voila. Don't know why you had to jump through so many hoops!


There are several people right on these boards that had difficulty installing a printer when they bought their first mac and the printer came from the Apple store. I had Apple techs install it before I even came home (but I didn't get a new printer, still ahve the same one I had four years ago...it's wireless, but now I want an airprint printer),


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

What do you folks who have the Air do when you need to listen, rip, or burn a cd?  Or is it not your main computer?


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

corkyb said:


> There are several people right on these boards that had difficulty installing a printer when they bought their first mac and the printer came from the Apple store. I had Apple techs install it before I even came home (but I didn't get a new printer, still ahve the same one I had four years ago...it's wireless, but now I want an airprint printer),


In regards to the printer issue. I have 10+ printers on my MBP that I use on campus, at home, at work, etc. I never had to install a single one, and they were all different too in their brand, model, age, etc. Just throwing that out there. All I had to do was plug in the USB cord or choose which printer to use on a wireless network. It immediately recognized it.


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

corkyb said:


> What do you folks who have the Air do when you need to listen, rip, or burn a cd? Or is it not your main computer?


I don't think I have needed to do any of that since I purchased the machine about a year ago - but you can buy a reasonably priced external super drive.

Sheila


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> What do you folks who have the Air do when you need to listen, rip, or burn a cd? Or is it not your main computer?


In my case, not my main computer. That's what the iMac is for. Or the Cloud.  If I did need to, there's an external drive around here somewhere I could use. I think that might've been what DH used to reinstall Snow Leopard.


----------



## Ryan Patrick (Sep 24, 2011)

Definitely get a mac. I made the switch about three years ago when I bought an imac. About a month ago I also just purchased a MBP. Cost me about $2,600. Worth every penny. They're just really easy to use which is great for someone like me who is not a very tech savvy person. 

They're super reliable and I strongly recommend getting Apple Care. They actually want to fix your computer when it breaks. They don't try to find ways around paying for broken parts like most warranties do. 

Once you go Mac you never go back.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

corkyb said:


> What do you folks who have the Air do when you need to listen, rip, or burn a cd? Or is it not your main computer?


It's not my primary computer; it's a laptop I bring to work. Though I did once need to play some DVDs. You can buy an external cheap CD/DVD player/writer and connect it to your air via USB.


----------

